# Location of obd socket on ducato 2.8 jtd



## Dave14 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi everyone, as title says really. We are looking for the 16 pin obd diagnostic socket on a 2002 ducato 2.8jtd. Fiat have said by steering wheel but not there! Have got all the dash trim off looking for it but without success!

Help!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi it's the 3 pin socket near the steering column, the ODB2 socket is located in the ECU harness under the bonnet

What problems are you having?

Regards MnD


----------



## Dave14 (Dec 27, 2007)

No problem, well, some but not with that. The van is about to be chipped by a friend of mine but he hasn't done a ducato before and we have spent forever just trying to locate this socket. He usually sticks to VAG stuff.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm told that it's next to the RHD fusebox in front of the driver...it should have a seperate cover..........I must look for mine!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Socket*

Whats the large multi pin socket just behind the drivers seat which I had
on my ducato
Cheers

Don


----------

